# Edge of Eternity turn-based RPG based heading to Kickstarter in September



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Edge of Eternity turn-based RPG based heading to Kickstarter in September*

Edge of Eternity, a turn-based RPG based on the Final Fantasy 7 era combat system, is heading to Kickstarter in September.










The game takes place in a universe described by its developer, Midgar Studio, as “space/medieval/steampunk,” with a mature story.

Here’s a synopsis from the developer: “_The peaceful world of Heryon is threatened by an alien civilization which have invaded the world, they bring with them a disease who turn people and animals to metal monsters. The hero, Daryon, hunted by his own people, must discover his origin and save the universe from collapsing.”_

Edge of Eternity will be available on iOS, Android, Windows Phone 8, Blackberry 10, Vita, Ouya, Wii U, Xbox One, PS4, PC, Linux, and Mac. 

Players will be able to sync their save between all platforms with their account.

The team said it would also like to add support for Oculus Rift.
   

Source: VG24/7


----------

